# Gardening inside your house



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2014)

If you love to garden, and you can't have an outside garden, either because you have no room, or you just can't take care of one anymore; it is possible to grow many of the plants inside, beautify your home, and enjoy the produce that you grow as well. 


Tomatoes are great to grow in the house, they just need some kind of support as they grow. I like the little cherry bush tomatoes best, they are not as tall, and have a nice bushy shape. I like being able to just walk by and pick a cherry tomato and pop it into my mouth ..... delicious ! ! 


I was surprised to read that you can even grow carrots inside the house. I had never even thought of trying that, since it seems like they need a lot of depth to grow. I think the tops would look pretty growing in a long planter by a window, so maybe I will try growing some carrots inside , too.


Here is a list of other garden veggies you can easily grow inside the house, and how to do it.
http://www.naturalnews.com/045988_grow_vegetables_home_gardening_herbs.html


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2014)

HFL, you make it sound so easy, and I'm glad you can grow veggies indoors, but it just doesn't work for me... 
have tried it. ..  maybe I just don't have the dedication to setting up everything indoors like it should be.  
Pros:  nice to have climate control over what you plant.    

But I'll stick to my outdoor garden plot that's about 20' x 30' ..  and fighting off critters and squirrels on a regular basis.  .. and dealing with the weather...  it's fenced off pretty good though, but a lot of work. 

I do grow several herbs in my kitchen window, and on the back porch,  and that's fun to do, but that's about it.


----------

